# تكمله أوامر الكيبورد



## The_Hero (27 مايو 2006)

*تكمله أوامر الكيبورد*

اختصارات الكيبورد
الازار والوظيفه 

CTRL + A
تحديد كامل المستند

CTRL + B
الكتابة بخط غامق

CTRL + C
نسخ

CTRL + D
شاشة تنسيق الخط

CTRL + E
توسيط الكتابة

CTRL + F
بحث

CTRL + G
الانتقال إلي بين الصفحات

CTRL + H
استبدال

CTRL + I
إمالة الكتابة

CTRL + J
ضبط الكتابة

CTRL + L
الكتابة جهة اليسار

CTRL + M
تحريك النص إلى اليمين

CTRL + N
صفحة جديدة / فتح ملف جديد

CTRL + O
فتح ملف موجود

CTRL + P
طباعة

CTRL + R
الكتابة جهة اليمين

CTRL + S
حفظ الملف

CTRL + U
وضع خط تحت الكتابة

CTRL + V
لصق

CTRL + W
إغلاق برنامج WORD

CTRL + X
قص

CTRL + Y
تكرار. تقدم

CTRL + Z
تراجع عن الكتابة

حرف ج + CTRL
تصغير النص المحدد

حرف د + CTRL
تكبير النص المحدد

Ctrl + TAB
للتنقل إلي الأمام بين الإطارات

Ctrl + Insert
نفس عملية النسخ وهي تنسخ الكائن المحدد

ALT + TAB
للتنقل بين النوافذ المفتوحة

السهم الأيمن +Alt
للإنتقال للصفحة السابقة ( زر للخلف )

السهم الأيسر + Alt
للإنتقال للصفحة التالية ( زر للأمام )

Alt + D
لنقل المؤشر إلي شريط العنوان

Alt+F4
أمر يقوم بإغلاق النوافذ المفتوحة

Alt + Space
سيتم عرض قائمة خاصة بالتحكم في النافذة المفتوحة مثل تصغير , تحريك أو إغلاق وغير ذلك من أوامر

Alt + ENTER
يقوم بعرض خصائص العنصر الذي قمت بتحديده .

Alt + Esc
يمكنك التنقل من نافذة إلى أخرى

يسار SHIFT+ Alt
يحول الكتابة من عربي إلى إنجليزي

يمين SHIFT+ Alt
يحول الكتابة من إنجليزي إلى عربي

F2
أمر مفيد وسريع يمكنك من تغير اسم ملف محدد

F3
ابحث عن ملف معين عن طريق هذا الأمر

F4
لعرض عناوين الإنترنت التي كتبتها في شريط العناوين

F5
لتحديث محتويات الصفحة

F11
للتحويل من عرض داخل إطار إلي ملء الشاشة

ENTER
للذهاب للرابطة المختارة

ESC
لإيقاف تحميل وفتح الصفحة

HOME
للإنتقال إلي بداية الصفحة

END
للإنتقال إلي نهاية الصفحة

Page Up
للإنتقال إلي أعلي الصفحة بسرعة عالية

Page Down
للإنتقال إلي أسفل الصفحة بسرعة عالية

Space
تصفح الموقع بكل سهوله

Backspace
طريقه سهله للرجوع للصفحه السابقة

Delete
طريقه سريعه للحذف

TAB
للتنقل بين الروابط في الصفحة وصندوق العنوان

SHIFT + TAB
للتنقل بإتجاه الخلف أي عكس التنقل

SHIFT + END
يحدد لك النص من أوله إلى آخره

SHIFT + Home
يحدد لك النص من آخره إلى أوله

SHIFT + Insert
لصق الكائن المنسوخ

SHIFT + F10
لعرض قائمة الإختصارات لصفحة أو لرابط معين

السهم يمين/ يسار + SHIFT
لتحديد النص المراد تحديده

يمين Ctrl+ SHIFT
لنقل الكتابة إلي اليمين

يسار Ctrl + SHIFT
لنقل الكتابة إلي اليسار

السهم للأعلي
للتوجه لأعلي الصفحة بسرعة عادية

السهم للأسفل
للتوجه لأسفل الصفحة بسرعة عادية

زر الويندوز + D
يصغر كل النوافذ الموجوده ويظهر لك سطح المكتب واذا ضغطته مره ثانيه يرجع لك النوافذ مثل ماكانت

زر الويندوز + E
يأخذك لمستكشف ويندوز

زر الويندوز + F
يظهر لك نافذة البحث عن ملفات

زر الويندوز + M
يصغر كل النوافذ الموجوده ويظهر لك سطح المكتب

زر الويندوز + R
استعراض خانة تشغيل

زر الويندوز + F1
يأخذك للتعليمات

زر الويندوز + TAB
للتنقل عبر النوافذ

زر الويندوز + BREAK
يعرض خواص النظام

زر الويندوز +F + CTRL
البحث عن مربعات حوار للكمبيوتر

زر الويندوز
لاظهار قائمة ابدأ

زر الويندوز مع الزر الذي يشبه القائمه
يظهر لك ادوات التحرير ، نسخ ، قص ، لصق ، تراجع ، اختيار الكل

وهذى رموز للحركات مثل الشدة والتنوين وغيرها

حرف ذ + SHIFT
الشدة

حرف ض + SHIFT
الفتحة

حرف ص SHIFT +
تنوين الفتحة

حرف ت + SHIFT
الضمة

حرف ق + SHIFT
الضمتين

حرف ش + SHIFT
الكسرة

حرف س + SHIFT
الكسرتين

حرف ء + SHIFT
السكون


الآن بعد أن تعلمنا أوامر لوحة المفاتيح السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه ماذا لو حصل العكس أي أن لوحة المفاتيح هي من تعطلت وبقي الماوس بحالته السليمة 
الحل يقدمه نظام لويندوز في جهازك حيث يظهر لك لوحة مفاتيح كما في الخطوات التالية 


كيبورد بديل لو تعطل الكيبورد

توفر شركة مايكروسوفت عندما يتعطل زر أو مجموعة أزرار من لوحة المفاتيح الأصلية أو اللوحة بالكامل عن العمل لتشغيل هذه الأداة

1) اضغط الزرقائمة Start أبدا

ثم Run تشغيل

ثم أدخل أكتب OSK

وانقر موافق OK
- ستظهر على الشاشة لوحة مفاتيح كاملة على الشاشة يمكنك استخدامها كلوحة المفاتيح العادية تماماُ باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية

2) تذكر أنه عند الضغط على زر Shift ستتحول واجهة لوحة المفاتيح إلى المفاتيح المتاحة مع استخدام الزر Shift من القائمة keyboard على الواجهة الرئيسية للوحة المرئية يمكنك اختيار عدد المفاتيح ونوع اللوح Standard Enhanced بالإضافة إلى
نوع ترتيب الأزرار

3) من القائمة Settings يمكنك اختيار وتحديد طريقة استخدام اللوحة إما بالضغط على اللوحة العادية بغرض التدريب Click to select أو بالوقوف على الحرف لاختياره ونوعيه الخط المستخدم
ستظهر لك كيبورد بديل على الشاشة أمامك 

ارحمنا يارب بصلوات الست العدراء و كافه القديسين الذين ارضوك منذ البدء
:36_22_26: :36_22_25:​


----------



## بيترالخواجة (9 ديسمبر 2006)

ممتاز الله يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## اشرف جورجي (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكمله أوامر الكيبورد*

شكرا شكرا شكرا:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## sabahalbazi (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكمله أوامر الكيبورد*

شكرا لك ياأخ(The_Hero ) والرب يباركك ويبارك تعب محبتك.


----------



## The_Hero (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تكمله أوامر الكيبورد*

شكراً جزيلاً لتعب محبتكم كلكم


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تكمله أوامر الكيبورد*

ميرررررررررسى يا هيرووو وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## azoza (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تكمله أوامر الكيبورد*

مكشور ياغالى
بارك الله فيك


----------



## The_Hero (19 مايو 2008)

*رد: تكمله أوامر الكيبورد*

30:30:30:
ربنا يباركم و يدينا القوه نخدمكم باسم المسيح
30::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:30:​


----------

